# Does your 'poo think they're human?



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Not that we pander to them you understand. But Darcey clearly thought she should have croissants and tea for New Year's day breakfast!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Of course they are human!!


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

dog has toast everyday for breakfast, who started that one?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So cute - look at that little face! Must be hard to resist...

Turi x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I spoke to Scamp on the phone when I was away for 2 nights before Christmas and he woofed back !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great Pic .. cockapoos may think they are human but they are better than human


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I spoke to my Mam's westie on the telephone & wished him happy new year. I definitely heard hubby asking Cara this morning why he had not has his morning kiss and cuddl and she sat on my knee and watch my friend run through her work presentation this morning ... Yep definitely human!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie definitely thinks she's human, not sure about Poppy yet, we'll see when she's a bit older 

But Izzie thinks that she deserves someones spot on the sofa when we move she will do her little grumbling growl to say let me lay her, but obviously we have to move her over so we can sit down 

Izzie also thinks she deserves to have some of all of our meals! She's so damn cute though that it's hard not to give her a bit, I hate not giving her some when it's bad for her (but I know I don't want to make her poorly obviously). They both had some christmas dinner & the same on boxing day  & I sometimes used to make Izzie a piece of toast for breakfast lol, she ate it a lot quicker than me!

Poppy sleeps on my bed  Think that's my last point!

Definitely think they're human  I wouldn't have it any other way LOL.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think Rosie thinks she is human, but she definitely thinks my two kids (4 and 2) are her litter mates. When they go running together, it's very cute to see!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle is human too!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Glad it's not just mine! They are all so funny.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

The problem with Betty is that it's me that thinks she's human at times. Take this for example, my neighbour said he thought he could hear me on the phone then realised i was talking to Betty!! To be fair my neighbour is over 80 and fairly deaf so how he heard anything i don't know, but it is more than likely i was talking to her!!! Mad? me?? Never!!!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is definately a human. Well I'm sure he thinks he is!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, bobs sat on my knee earlier and watched 101 Dalmations with my little niece and me - seemed to enjoy it. He is no asleep on the settee with his head on the cushion.

Who says 'it's a dog's life'?!!!


----------

